# Horn Guards



## creaturesall

I've searched the internet high and low and the only horn guards I have found are . . .









I'm wondering if any of you know of a more efficient horn guard? Maybe these are perfect, I don't know. I just wanted to see if any of you *GOAT SPOT* folk had a better idea. I've read of using a length of hose to cap the horns, but feel it would just get brittle during the cold winter months, fall off and maybe do even more harm. I know the best thing would be to have no horns at all, but that was never an option with my three myotonics as they were each a year old and fully horned when I got them. I am having a bit of trouble, or should I say my 2 smaller goats are having a bit of trouble, with the larger of the three charging and ramming them horns-first whenever they wander too close to the feeder or do just about anything else she may dislike. And of course, being fainters, they freeze up rather than run and can often take quite a beating. So, I'm looking for products or ideas that might help level the playing field. FYI: whatever I end up doing to one, I will do to all three.

:? :shrug: Any ideas or suggestions?? :shrug: :?

Also, any idea why the above illustrated product is,
"*Not recommended for unsupervised use*"?


----------



## liz

Right now I'm using a "Nerf" football as a bumper guard on my "herd queen"....she likes to use her brow to ram and then swings her head near any other girl wanting what she has. I just put holes in the foam and pushed it over her horn tips to about an inch down, wrapped it with duct tape to hold it on and now theres a "bumper" between her hits and whoever is in her way...it's due to be changed out though because it's starting to fall apart from her beating the barn wall....cheap too...$2 at the dollar store.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

i wrapped the cashmeres' horns with duct tape. its been 3 months and its just now starting to peel off. they kept accidently getting other goats who'd come up behind them and poking them in the necks. :roll:


----------



## creaturesall

liz said:


> Right now I'm using a "Nerf" football as a bumper guard on my "herd queen".... I just put holes in the foam and pushed it over her horn tips to about an inch down, wrapped it with duct tape to hold it on


I'd love to see a photo. Did you wrap the entire nerf ball with duct tape (thanks :thumb: for that duct tape suggestion too, Alaska) or just the bottom portion that wraps around the horn? I'm thinkin' that if the duct tape withstood an Alaska winter, it should do alright here in The Great White North too.


----------



## sparks879

At our fair this year it was the first year we have had fiber and meat goats. Now all the dairy goats had horns and there was a line in the premium book saying no goats with horns were allowed. we had to revise that as some breeds show with horns. So any horned goats had to have caps or bumpers on their horns. We came up with tennis balls. You can get them in different szed. made a slit on one side put them on the end of the horn and then wrapped them with duct tape.
beth


----------



## Amos

At a fair one year I seen a goat with those metal round thingy on the ends of the horns, like they used in the old days.. they resemble a door know for example. These had a screw in each going into the goats horns though. :shrug:


----------



## creaturesall

Amos said:


> I seen a goat with those metal round thingy on the ends of the horns, like they used in the old days.. they resemble a door know for example. These had a screw in each going into the goats horns though. :shrug:


Thanks Amos; I was actually looking for that exact thing, perhaps in plastic as opposed to metal though. The screw is just a 'set screw'. It doesn't bore into the horn but is just there to stop the ball from coming off by putting pressure against the horn. I think, looks-wise, that something like that might be ideal. Seeing however as the vast majority of responses have quoted duct tape, I believe I'll give that a try until I am able to locate something prettier. I'll give the DOLLAR STORE a look see and pick something out. I have some GORILLA TAPE which is advertised to have much stronger adhesion than duct tape.

If anyone else has a suggestion, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## heavenlyhaven

i saw somewhere...?...
2 round discs - maybe made of a plastic styrofoam type stuff
one was put on one side of the horn tip and the other was put on the other side
like a horn sandwich
lol
and then they were held together with a "U" bolt
don't, for the life of me, remember where i saw them...?


----------



## Amos

creaturesall said:


> Amos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seen a goat with those metal round thingy on the ends of the horns, like they used in the old days.. they resemble a door know for example. These had a screw in each going into the goats horns though. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Amos; I was actually looking for that exact thing, perhaps in plastic as opposed to metal though. The screw is just a 'set screw'. It doesn't bore into the horn but is just there to stop the ball from coming off by putting pressure against the horn. I think, looks-wise, that something like that might be ideal.
Click to expand...

If that's the case, it would be rather ideal; I slightly know the people who own the goat, and they have probably 30 other, but I've never talked a whole lot to them. They were considering buying a buck from us, when we are done with him in a couple months and they want him, I will definently ask.


----------



## sweetgoats

It is not at all uncommon to see Cashmere goats with Tennis balls at the ends of their horns.


----------



## creaturesall

Amos said:


> I will definitely ask.


Thanks Amos, I really appreciate it.

I've also seen those two discs that HH spoke of. I did an internet search for something else a long while back and just stumbled onto them. For the life of me I can't find them anywhere any longer. I know they're hiding somewhere amongst the several billion web pages out there but I just don't know the search terms that will lead me to them.

In the interim, :scratch: while I'm looking for something more esthetically pleasing, I will go searching for some balls to GORILLA TAPE to the goaties.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I know what you all are talking about.

When I was trying to buy the domain name for Goat Spot it was already taken so I checked to see what it was and it was a website for the purchase of those horn guards. I tried it but http://www.goatspot.com(or.net) is not a website anymore.

Of course since the domain name was already taken I decided to call it THE goat spot. I had tried to contact the person who owned the domain via email but she never responded to my email.

It looked like they were trying to start an online store for goat stuff and I guess it never got off the ground :shrug:


----------



## creaturesall

:leap: *Thanks everyone!* :leap: 
This'll hafta do until I find somethin' prettier . . .



























And thank you too Stacy. I do believe I found those plastic horn guards in exactly the same way you did. I was lookin' for the GoatSpot and stumbled upon that fella's site. Sadly you are right . . . it is gone. I'm keeping my hopes up that Amos will be able to track those others down.


----------



## Candy

Oh, I love them :ROFL: They look like antennas!
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz

Those look good! I am definately gonna get a pic of Tilly tomorrow...beat up nerf ball looks terrible but it serves it's purpose!


----------



## heavenlyhaven

i THINK
if you go to ebay
and type in 'goat' in the search you may find the disc thingies


----------



## nlsmith

*Horn guards or protector fix*

Hi,

I found the easy perfect solution after rescuing my goats too many times after being trapped in the fence.

I went to amazon.com and searched on handlebar grips. For about $5 you can get long soft rubber grips (in any color too I might add). I got the ones that had a wide flexible disk at one end that presumably keeps the bicycle from falling to hard.

I put some gorilla glue in the hollow of the grip and a little on the horn and slipped them right on. Now my nannies all have snazzy colorful horns and no more have gotten fence stuck nor do they hurt if I get butted!


----------



## Toytoy

Love it! It makes them look like alien goats. bwahahaha!


----------



## lottsagoats

Feelie boppers!


----------



## lottsagoats

The little metal horn ends might be found if you look under cattle supplies. They use those a lot on bulls and steers/oxen. They are made of brass, but are rather expensive-30.00-40.00 a pair.


----------



## enchantedgoats

Amos said:


> At a fair one year I seen a goat with those metal round thingy on the ends of the horns, like they used in the old days.. they resemble a door know for example. These had a screw in each going into the goats horns though. :shrug:


you can these from new england oxpulling association. thet have horn weights too that will pull the horns down if you want


----------



## georgiagirl98

Wow this is just the post i was looking for lol. Great ideas everyone! Im so going to try the nerf ball/duck tape one haha, i have one whose horns are pointy and go straight back and every time i go try to hold her to give her meds or something they go straight in my leg it hurts like mess. This will defiantly help.


----------



## goathiker

What about gear shift knobs?


----------



## nlsmith

If you look at the rubber bike grips, a lot of them have a rather large rubber disk at the end and they provide this hard plastic plug that fits in the end cap that is black and has the ODI logo. 

Don't know if this image will work, but try a search on BMX longneck bicycle handlebar grips by ODI. The longer ones are $10 on eBay in a variety of colors. I put the ODI plugs on the opposite end of the grips so the wide flange is at the far end of the horn.


----------

